# EGO AIO ECO - Juice in my mouth



## Hooked (30/3/18)

I recently bought 4 of these (one for each flavour profile) and I've tried two so far. All that I get from BOTH is juice in my mouth!! 


The first one I filled with a 60/40 VG/PG juice, 6mg, from a bottle with a thick nozzle. Someone suggesed that perhaps I got juice in the chimney and to clean it out, which I haven't done yet.

This morning I took another device and filled it with Feellife high nic juice 20mg. VG/PG unknown. The same thing happens! This bottle has a very thin nozzle and I'm quite sure that I never got juice in the chimney.

I allowed both to stand for a few hours after filling, so it can't be a wicking problem.

What am I doing wrong??? It looks easy enough. The juice is filled into the space between the chimney and the glass tank, right? 

@Andre @Braki @Timwis and anyone else, pleeeeese....


----------



## Slick (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> I recently bought 4 of these (one for each flavour profile) and I've tried two so far. All that I get from BOTH is juice in my mouth!!
> 
> 
> The first one I filled with a 60/40 VG/PG juice, 6mg, from a bottle with a thick nozzle. Someone suggesed that perhaps I got juice in the chimney and to clean it out, which I haven't done yet.
> ...


Hi @Hooked im in the same position,ive been talking to @Andre as well about it but he has no problem,1st I tried 50/50 6mg juice,spitback and juice in my mouth,sounds like the coil is flooded,then I tried my usual 70/30 3mg juice and bam,perfect,no spitback or juice in mouth,but the flavour was extremely muted,so I still need to try 60/40 and 65/35 and decide from there

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Slick said:


> Hi @Hooked im in the same position,ive been talking to @Andre as well about it but he has no problem,1st I tried 50/50 6mg juice,spitback and juice in my mouth,sounds like the coil is flooded,then I tried my usual 70/30 3mg juice and bam,perfect,no spitback or juice in mouth,but the flavour was extremely muted,so I still need to try 60/40 and 65/35 and decide from there



Hmmm strange that @Andre's had no problems. Perhaps a dud batch of coils? I got more coils from Vape King yesterday - I'll try them and post results here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (30/3/18)

After I spoke to @Slick I tried a tank of 50/50 juice on a new coil. Only one toot gave me a tiny amount of juice in the mouth, which I cleaned out with pointed tissue. Thus far I have been vaping 60VG/40PG and 55VG/45PG without any problems at all.

I suspect you are right @Hooked - dud coils. Bad news that.


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Andre said:


> After I spoke to @Slick I tried a tank of 50/50 juice on a new coil. Only one toot gave me a tiny amount of juice in the mouth, which I cleaned out with pointed tissue. Thus far I have been vaping 60VG/40PG and 55VG/45PG without any problems at all.
> 
> I suspect you are right @Hooked - dud coils. Bad news that.



@Andre Which strength nic do you use in the ECO?


----------



## Andre (30/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Andre Which strength nic do you use in the ECO?


24mg for me, double my usual 12mg. 12mg for HRH, double her usual 6mg. Freebase nic, not nic salts. I do not like the taste of the latter.


----------



## Scouse45 (30/3/18)

@Hooked after chatting to @Andre i mixed a nic salts mix at 40/60 and then a normal 24mg freebase At 50/50. My first coil yesterday I got a tiny bit of Juice down the center and no matter wat I did it was flooded and spat at me. So I put a new coil in and filled the tank half no priming and left it for ten minutes. And trying both juices since last night Ive had no problems with either juice which r bother pretty thin. I also suggest don’t drag too hard it can flood it and then u screwed. Try a new coil don’t prime jus fill and leave it. Then slow puffs with higher nicotine and it’s on point. Working for a 40/60 vg/pg I would imagine it will work with most ratios then but i wouldn’t do more then 70/30 coz u need the higher nic and pg. my findings so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (30/3/18)

I had an initial problem with using high vg and fried my coil as the wicking didn't keep up. I spoke to Joyetech and they recommended 50/50 which after the initial wick i did poke thin rolled tissue down the centre of the coil to soak up any surplus and unlike others i had no issues with 50/50, however because i prefer higher vg i have tried other ratios and found it wicks up to 60 vg so that's where i'm at.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Scouse45 said:


> @Hooked after chatting to @Andre i mixed a nic salts mix at 40/60 and then a normal 24mg freebase At 50/50. My first coil yesterday I got a tiny bit of Juice down the center and no matter wat I did it was flooded and spat at me. So I put a new coil in and filled the tank half no priming and left it for ten minutes. And trying both juices since last night Ive had no problems with either juice which r bother pretty thin. I also suggest don’t drag too hard it can flood it and then u screwed. Try a new coil don’t prime jus fill and leave it. Then slow puffs with higher nicotine and it’s on point. Working for a 40/60 vg/pg I would imagine it will work with most ratios then but i wouldn’t do more then 70/30 coz u need the higher nic and pg. my findings so far



@Scouse45 I didn't prime either of my coils, since filling the tank covers them so well. However, I did drag hard so I'll put new coils in and take a slow, gentle puff as you suggest. Thanks!


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Timwis said:


> I had an initial problem with using high vg and fried my coil as the wicking didn't keep up. I spoke to Joyetech and they recommended 50/50 which after the initial wick i did poke thin rolled tissue down the centre of the coil to soak up any surplus and unlike others i had no issues with 50/50, however because i prefer higher vg i have tried other ratios and found it wicks up to 60 vg so that's where i'm at.



OK thanks @Timwis. I tried 60/40 "ordinary" juice and then a Nic Salts high nic juice. The VG/PG isn't stated but it looks pretty thin. I'll poke rolled tissue down the centre as you suggest. Actually I saw that you mentioned that in your review but I didn't know what you were talking about. Thank you!


----------

